# Fischereikurs 2008 wo sind noch Plätze frei?



## Venomen (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

da ich wie seit 10 Jahren wieder die Anmeldung zum Fischereikurs verpennt habe, wollte ich fragen ob einer von euch eine Ahnung hat, wo ich den noch machen könnte.

Meine PLZ lautet 74564.

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße

VeNoMeN


----------

